# PE results are in...



## Kahrlo (Dec 29, 2010)

i passed.. electrical power.. 93 score..


----------



## BDES (Dec 29, 2010)

Kahrlo said:


> i passed.. electrical power.. 93 score..



WHO TOLD YOU PASSING SCORE :dancingnaughty:


----------



## jv21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Kahrlo said:


> i passed.. electrical power.. 93 score..



Congrats! Damn... You are one smart cookie :multiplespotting:


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 29, 2010)

BDES said:


> Kahrlo said:
> 
> 
> > i passed.. electrical power.. 93 score..
> ...


Texas does report scores.


----------



## HopefulFirstTimer (Dec 29, 2010)

Do other states report scores?


----------



## Kicks17 (Dec 29, 2010)

I PASSED. Electrical - Computer Exam with a 77.

Also in Texas.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 29, 2010)

HopefulFirstTimer said:


> Do other states report scores?


Only a few of them.


----------



## jv21 (Dec 29, 2010)

HopefulFirstTimer said:


> Do other states report scores?


Don't think so. TX likes to be a little more straight forward.

Everything is bigger in Texas

The have one of the nicest, biggest football stadiums

They have an express lane for exicutions

etc. etc...


----------



## Dolphin P.E. (Dec 29, 2010)

Kahrlo said:


> i passed.. electrical power.. 93 score..


Congratulation,, that is a great score!!


----------



## t5rrr (Dec 29, 2010)

Passed the Power Exam


----------



## LMAO (Dec 30, 2010)

Passed.


----------



## benbo (Dec 30, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> HopefulFirstTimer said:
> 
> 
> > Do other states report scores?
> ...


Virginia does, I think.


----------

